# Halloween Music 🎃



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 10, 2022)

The watermark is awful but apparently this live video of Boris Karloff was lost for the longest time and found recently.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 10, 2022)

Another one for Halloween.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 10, 2022)

Ooh maybe I need to do another Halloween thread


----------

